# Is GoodStorm any good?



## Antwawn (May 13, 2007)

They seem to be a very well-priced DTG fulfillment service with American Apparel shirts (which I like). Has any one had any experience with them, especially with respect to sales and print quality? Thank you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Antwawn said:


> They seem to be a very well-priced DTG fulfillment service with American Apparel shirts (which I like). Has any one had any experience with them, especially with respect to sales and print quality? Thank you!


If you search the forums, you'll see some posts with experiences with Goodstorm. 

I think the quality is on par with other DTG fulfillment companies.


----------



## laroi (Jan 4, 2007)

I just started using them.. I'll let you know what I think of them in a month!


----------



## laroi (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, so here's the good news, so I haven't had any problems with goodstorm. http://www.goodstorm.com/stores/sheets


----------



## mmblz (Sep 29, 2007)

Any other opinions on them?
I searched the forum and found not much.

I'm wondering if they're phasing out the shirt business...
They apparently used to have a flash design program, which they removed (now it's just image upload). I found some discussion through google of people not getting paid for their stores. The email I got when I registered said I'll be getting the newsletter "from GoodStorm Music". The text at the bottom of a product page says designs are copyright 2005-2006.
All of this starts to add up and make me nervous.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## laroi (Jan 4, 2007)

Really? Well, they're supposed to send you a check when you sales reaches $100. I just haven't gotten there yet unfortunately. Can you send me that thread where people haven't gotten paid?http://www.goodstorm.com/stores/sheets


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm wondering if they're phasing out the shirt business...


I wondered that as well when I went to their homepage last. It seemed like they were focusing more on the music and I didn't see much info on their flash designer.


----------

